# finding a sublet in mexico city



## mosschief (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi everyone. My girlfriend and I are staying in mexico city for 4 or 5 months and I was wondering what the best place to look for reasonably priced sublets is. Craigslist has a few, but not nearly as many as I would expect of a city that size. I also looked on viva street but the only option they had was for vacation rentals which are very expensive. I'm really just looking for people who need someone to take over their rent for a while, which is fairly common in la, where I'm frrom but I'm having a hard time finding that in mexico city.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mosschief said:


> Hi everyone. My girlfriend and I are staying in mexico city for 4 or 5 months and I was wondering what the best place to look for reasonably priced sublets is. Craigslist has a few, but not nearly as many as I would expect of a city that size. I also looked on viva street but the only option they had was for vacation rentals which are very expensive. I'm really just looking for people who need someone to take over their rent for a while, which is fairly common in la, where I'm frrom but I'm having a hard time finding that in mexico city.


You will find the cheapest rentals by waiting until you get to Mexico City. Anything you find online is aimed at foreigners and is priced for them. Locals find rentals by reading the signs on buildings. Stay in a hostal for a week or so and look for a place after you get there.


----------



## mosschief (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the reply! Will there be signs for sublets? I'm used to signs made by landlords for permanent places but not for sublets.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Rather than sublets, try looking for short-term rentals. Try http://www.segundamano.mx/ Try looking for student rentals.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> Rather than sublets, try looking for short-term rentals.


Agreed. I have never heard of a sublet.


----------



## mosschief (Jun 26, 2013)

Ok, that's good to know. Are shortterm rentals common? Will landlords agree to short leases on most apartments or is there something particularl I should look for?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Many of rentals for students are for a semester. Rooms for singles are small, while more than one person, the rooms are larger often including a kitchen area. Look in the area near universities such as UNAM. Often students themselves will know of apartments or rooms to rent for a semester.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

mosschief said:


> Hi everyone. My girlfriend and I are staying in mexico city for 4 or 5 months and I was wondering what the best place to look for reasonably priced sublets is. Craigslist has a few, but not nearly as many as I would expect of a city that size. I also looked on viva street but the only option they had was for vacation rentals which are very expensive. I'm really just looking for people who need someone to take over their rent for a while, which is fairly common in la, where I'm frrom but I'm having a hard time finding that in mexico city.



Craigslist is not used by hardly anyone in Mexico City. MercadoLibre is a site similar to Craigslist that is most often used. As others have mentioned, I have not seen any sublets here. We rented for 2 years in Mexico City before we purchased our home. I do not believe that our rental contract allowed for a sublet type transaction. It did require a guarantor (fiador) who would be responsible for lease payments in case of a default. Fiadors are commonly required here in Mexico City.

Here is a link to MercadoLibre for Real Estate (Inmuebles) Rentals (Renta). Quite a few apartments and houses are listed. As in the USA, owners are interested in longer term rentals. You may be able to find something with a flexible type lease in a newer building that has not been quickly leased out. Bueno Suerte!


Propiedades en MercadoLibre - Renta y venta de casas, departamentos, ranchos, terrenos, locales y más.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Don't rule-out a shared-apartment arrangement. It's fairly common in the D.F. for people to stay short-term and room with other foreigners who've rented an apartment. It's a win-win situation for most. Check the bulletin boards and with employees at the internet cafe's in the Zona Rosa for leads.


----------

